# Where could I find Gabbasoft with the source-code?



## xFear of Napalm (Jun 28, 2010)

I was wondering where I could find Gabbasoft nowadays, and if it's possible to
find a version with the source code? I'm yearning to experiment with the colour
schemes and the whole program in general. Also, what are some other 
good puzzle sims besides Iso-Cube, Gabbasoft, and the one on Hi-Games?
Are there any alternatives or is that just about it?

***Just to be sure, I searched the forums for gabbasoft, and didn't find anything of applicable value***


----------



## JeffDelucia (Jun 28, 2010)

Jflysim and qqsim exist. Not sure if they are good or not. Haven't tried.


----------



## addicted_to_roux (Jun 28, 2010)

As for the program itself, you can download it here. I don't know where to get the source code though.


----------



## joey (Jun 28, 2010)

qsim/qcube is very easily modifiable, hence why it is now my favourite sim.


----------



## masterofthebass (Jun 29, 2010)

gabbasoft is not an open source program, so you will not be getting the source.


----------



## InfernoTowel (Jun 29, 2010)

If you got in contact with the creators of the program, maybe you could ask them.


----------



## xFear of Napalm (Jun 29, 2010)

Thanks to everyone for taking the time to respond, and I'm probably going to download qsim... Also, I doubt that I could contact t he creators of Gabbasoft, because they seem to have abandoned the project altogether...


----------



## xFear of Napalm (Jun 29, 2010)

joey said:


> qsim/qcube is very easily modifiable, hence why it is now my favourite sim.



also, where could I find this? is it only for the iTouch?


----------



## joey (Jun 29, 2010)

nonono, that's iiTimer. And it's not a sim, it's a timer.
http://snk.digibase.ca/qcube/ for qcube
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/922195/colortest2.html (qcube for chrome)


----------

